# Sword reports?



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

I see the blue warmer water is creeping closer, anyone heard any reports on some pelagics like swords or wahoo?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I know a few have been out but not many caught. The swords are out there though, just a matter of positioning


----------

